# umm... wow...



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2006)

This kid is good...


----------



## Lisa (May 2, 2006)

WOW!  Really cool!  Kid seems to love what he is doing.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 2, 2006)

That little guy is jammin! I'd like to be a fly on the wall when a 5th grader tries taking HIS lunch money


----------



## lenatoi (May 2, 2006)

Kids have a tendancy to really commit to what they're into.


----------



## green meanie (May 2, 2006)

Holy crap! The kid has some VERY fast hands... very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Henderson (May 2, 2006)

:xtrmshock  :erg: 

That kid is NICE!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 2, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> That little guy is jammin! I'd like to be a fly on the wall when a 5th grader tries taking HIS lunch money


 
No ****!

I love seeing kids taking it to a new level like that...


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2006)

Very fast hands let see him in another 6 years of training.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (May 2, 2006)

I think it was also impressive that he moved his feet so well for 11 yrs old.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 3, 2006)

Truly a natural. Definitely a future champion, if focus is kept.


----------



## Ping898 (May 3, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## 7starmantis (May 3, 2006)

WOW, thats awesome.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 3, 2006)

Whoa....that's pretty quick, especially for an 11 year old.


----------



## HKphooey (May 3, 2006)

DAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN!  That kid is cooking! 

Add some kicks to his arsenal and wow!


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2006)

wow!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 4, 2006)

I think he will be famous for fighting when he is older.


----------

